# “Hidden”



## Gabriella Philipo (4 mo ago)

Hey gyus! -Hi! I am Gabi and I am an artist located in Bulgaria!🪴🎨This is one of my art works-,,Hidden” -35x50 cm! I can’t wait to show you more of my art! I am also working with oil paint, watercolor and ink!


----------



## Phresh Prince (4 mo ago)




----------



## Phresh Prince (4 mo ago)

I’m multi artist 👨‍🎨 from Ghana and I do kinds of art.But I’m that perfect so I want to learn more from you guys 🙏


----------

